# Anyone used donor egg and donor sperm?



## sidl02 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi ladies,
Well I've made the decision to go ahead with egg donation due to infertillity as a result of my poor egg reserve.  I have previously been having IVF using donor sperm but it has been unsuccessful and have been told not to bother continuing.  So my only option is to use donor eggs but as I'm single I will also have to use donor sperm.
I wondered if any of you have used both and whether the use of both has any effect on the success rate?  I am thinking of having this treatment at Procreate in Madrid but the information online with regards to success rates is limited.  
Any advice particularly from those who have used both would be greatly appreciated.
Many thank, Andrea


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi
Welcome!!

I'm off to Cyprus for my first de/ds transfer next week as a single woman too - I don't know much about Spain but I think they don't treat singles? Not sure - there's a thread for Spain in the international page on here so they may be able to tell you...and come over to the Donor egg page too! Everyone is lovely n helpful xx


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi I've used donor egg and donor Sperm. I have a husband but his sperms rubbish.  I've spent so long trying to use his Sperm my eggs have got too old.  We moved clinic to care in Northampton and got de from them. We had an altruistic proven exclusive donor.  We picked Sperm from a Canadian spermbank called fair fax and had it shipped to clinic. We got 6 top quality blasts. 1 transfered and I'm now 32 weeks pregnant. We have 5 blasts in the freezer.  I'm sure the use of top Sperm helped and both donors are in their twenties. I have yet to meet my little boy and I do still have wobbles about it all but so far so good for us.

Good luck


----------



## Donnak (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi there,

I had DE also but i went to abroad to get it done... first time i got pregnant but miscarried but thankfully i had two frozen.  I transfered the remaining two in Feburuary and have just given birth to two beautiful girls on Saturday (33+1 weeks), i had a few issues and they decided to deliver me early.  Would swap them for the world and can't wait till they come home!!!

Good luck on your adventure!

Donna


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Pop over to the single women's board - lots of us there who have used both egg and sperm donors
Spain does treat single women
Also look at Serum in Athens and the Cyprus clinics if you want to go abroad (cheaper than Spain) 
Although also now a fair few UK clinics with good number of egg donors so don't rule out UK if you want ID release donors

Hard to predict success rates, in many ways it's a game of luck...but certainly using both DE and DS will improve your chances if your issue is egg quality

Good luck!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Andrea

I went to Procreatec & used DE. I couldn't recommend them highly enough. They are a small, family like clinic but with all the latest technology. You could always email them re their success rates but I know they are quite high, especially for DD.
I've done 2 cycles with them. My first resulted in my DD, with no frosties. My 2nd fresh was a BFN but my single frostie gave me my DS, so 100% success for me  In fact when I last went out for my FET, 4 of us FF's went and all of us got pregnant, one with twins, so I guess that's a 125% success rate  And my bestie FF who had her DD then (we were in Madrid together) is now pregnant with twins too !!
Why not pop on the Procreatec thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323530.680
It's very quiet but if you post then ladies will answer 

Good luck 

xx


----------



## sidl02 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, thank you so much for all your responses.  I haven't been back on here for a while as I've been trying to think through whether DD is for me, or adoption.
I've ruled adoption out, but as a single woman it's so hard to decide whether DD is the right choice.  I'm desperate to be a mummy but I can't help but question whether i'm doing this for me, to fill a void as opposed to the implications on the child further down the line.  Does that make sense?  It just feels like a big ask for a child to be bor and not able to know it's biological background.  Has anyone else battled with this?  
I know how much I want this but not at the detrement to my potential childs physcological welfare.  But I know I can be a great mum and I don't want to live the rest of my life childness. Moral dilemma?!?!
I feel encouraged by your responses though and had almost given up pursuing this as an option but hearing about your experiences has made me reevaluate this as an option.  For sure it wasn't what I ever envisaged, but does would that make me any less of a mummy?  No, if anything it makes me a woman who has so much to give and is willing to go to whatever lengths available to me to create a life that will want for nothing.  Surely and morally that's not a bad thing.
Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

The biological background issue for a child can be as big or as small as you make it - a blanket statement but mainly true, although the child's general attitude could affect this. If you said that as an embryo of a few cells they were adopted in order to bring them into this world, what child would be unhappy at that ? It's not like you've deliberately avoided showing them their genetic origins. It's just the rules abroad. You could investigate these feelings by posting on the sticky Telling & Not Telling threads at the top of the Donor Conception board. Other ladies will be quite happy sharing their views with you.

Bundles x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

These are of course tough questions and ultimately only you can decide what is 'right' for you and for your potential child/ren


Have you seen a counsellor? I found it hugely helpful to speak to a counsellor when I moved from own egg to double donor treatment (I am single). Contact BICA for specialist fertility counsellors.


Having a child is inherently selfish - whether single or married you choose to have children because it is something you want. However I take your point that it is much harder to make that choice when the child will not be genetically related to you. If you have treatment in the UK (not impossible, many clinics with short waiting lists now and no more expensive than some European countries, eg Spain) then your child will one day (at 1  be able to find out more about their genetic origins if they so choose, and the way DNA testing is going, maybe even those born to anon donors from overseas clinics may also one day have this option too. 


Agree talking & telling threads may be good food for thought, also the singles board 
Wishing you luck,
x


----------

